# Getting Quote Notification for Post I Quote?



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone else getting a notification for quoting someone? When I quote a post I get a notification and it is for the post that I quoted, if that makes sense.

Edit: Also, I didn't receive a quote notification that was from someone else quoting me?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Greenspin said:


> Anyone else getting a notification for quoting someone? When I quote a post I get a notification and it is for the post that I quoted, if that makes sense.
> 
> Edit: Also, I didn't receive a quote notification that was from someone else quoting me?


Quoting you to test!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

hmm .. nope.

Anyone else get it?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I get this sometimes


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Sometimes....


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Quoting you to test!


I get post quotes from other people to. But I noticed in a thread I had just commented in I'd been quoted and not gotten a quote notification.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I get quote notifications that are nothing to do with me.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

When I quote someone it comes up as if I have been quoted.


----------

